# Processor/CPU News Channel



## chimera201 (May 21, 2020)

Post any CPU launches, announcements, reviews and any interesting news here.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 21, 2020)

Edited thread title to make it more clear because some here may confuse cpu with cabinet.


----------



## chimera201 (May 21, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Edited thread title to make it more clear because some here may confuse cpu with cabinet.



Good point. My office IT guys still consider the whole PC as CPU. Some employees took the office PC home and the authorization document had CPU written in it


----------



## chimera201 (May 21, 2020)

*www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-3-3100/
One thing that stood out to me
*tpucdn.com/review/amd-ryzen-3-3100/images/cpu-temperature.png

Ryzen 3000 series really runs hot. And this chart is on a Noctua NH-U12.
Add 10°C for the stock cooler. And another 10°C since the reviewer is from Germany.
Then Ryzen 5 3600 is basically at 85°C.
Core i5 8400 runs cool in comparison.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 21, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> Good point. My office IT guys still consider the whole PC as CPU. Some employees took the office PC home and the authorization document had CPU written in it


Saw something similar at a friend's office.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 21, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> Ryzen 3000 series really runs hot. And this chart is on a Noctua NH-U12.
> Add 10°C for the stock cooler. And another 10°C since the reviewer is from Germany.
> Then Ryzen 5 3600 is basically at 85°C.
> Core i5 8400 runs cool in comparison.


Good catch but are you sure about i5 8400 because recently saw this:
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/overheating-problems.29033/post-2383369


----------



## chimera201 (May 21, 2020)

The chart looks legit as this guy is reporting that the i3 has a higher temp than the i5 8400 just like the chart
*www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/is-it-normal-for-i3-8100-have-higher-temp-than-i5-8400.254468/


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 21, 2020)

Interesting. @SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt


----------



## chimera201 (May 21, 2020)

Another source
*www.kitguru.net/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Temperatures.png
*www.kitguru.net/components/leo-wal...-and-core-i5-8400-with-z370-aorus-gaming-7/6/


----------



## omega44-xt (May 22, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> The chart looks legit as this guy is reporting that the i3 has a higher temp than the i5 8400 just like the chart
> *www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/is-it-normal-for-i3-8100-have-higher-temp-than-i5-8400.254468/


Surely interesting. 

This seems like a good reason " i5 has a better mount than the i3 in terms of the IHS to die mating ", mentioned in that thread.

Another reason can be that the i3 needs more voltage than i5. An i3 is just a defective chip of sorts. Back in initial Ryzen 1st gen days, some lucky R5 1600 users got an 8 core CPU, surely was running a bit slower than R7 but still it was 8 legit cores, 2 of them AMD forgot to disable properly.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 22, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> An i3 is just a defective chip of sorts.


Actually this was also mentioned in that thread & later proved wrong.


> With few exceptions aside, this is simply not true.
> 
> Up to 7th gen, i3s used 2 core die, and i5/i7s used 4 core die.
> 8th gen i5/i7 use 6 core die (U0). 8th gen i3s use 4 core die (B0 - the same thing as 7th gen i7/i5s were).
> ...


----------



## ico (May 22, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> *www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-3-3100/
> One thing that stood out to me
> *tpucdn.com/review/amd-ryzen-3-3100/images/cpu-temperature.png
> 
> ...


yes, I think it's because of multiple dies in there. The simple "pea drop in the middle" thermal paste strategy isn't working I guess.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 22, 2020)

ico said:


> yes, I think it's because of multiple dies in there. The simple "pea drop in the middle" thermal paste strategy isn't working I guess.


Yes, that can be the reason. I've tried the line, X, dot and spread method on my laptop's CPU and GPU. Spread has been the most effective till now and RTX 2060 has a larger die compared to the 9750H.


----------



## ico (May 22, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Yes, that can be the reason. I've tried the line, X, dot and spread method on my laptop's CPU and GPU. Spread has been the most effective till now and RTX 2060 has a larger die compared to the 9750H.


also with GPUs and Laptop CPUs we almost never have the "heat spreader" like we do on desktop CPUs. So, sufficial thermal paste is critical.


----------



## chimera201 (May 23, 2020)

*noctua.at/en/nh-u14s/faq#226"The latest Ryzen 3000 processors (except APU models) differ from previous Ryzen generations in that they are no longer based on a single, large chip but use a multi-chip approach with smaller chips instead. Depending on the exact model there can be one (6 and 8-core models) or two (12 and 16-core models) actual CPU-Dies (CCD) on the package. Each processor also uses an I/O-Die (IOD), which contains things like the memory controller, PCIe controller, connections to the motherboard chipset and other functions.

Because of this design change and the switch to a smaller 7nm manufacturing process, the heat distribution of the overall processor is much different from older 14nm and 12nm based single-chip Ryzen processors with a similar power draw.

Depending on the exact CPU model, its specified TDP value and possibly extended power limits (precision boost overdrive), a single CPU-die can create a heatload of up to 130W easily, whereas the I/O-die usually creates a heatload of about 10W. Due to the small size of the CPU-die, the heat density (W/mm²) of this chip is very high. For example, a 120W heatload at a chip-size of 74mm² results in a heat-density of 1.62W/mm², whereas the same heatload on an older Ryzen processor with a chip-size of 212mm² gives a heat-density of just 0.57W/mm².

This large difference in heat-density is the reason why newer Ryzen 3000 processors become much warmer at similar heatloads than their predecessors.

*Furthermore, Ryzen 3000 CPUs are using the rated temperature headroom (up to 95°C) quite aggressively in order to reach higher boost clocks. *As a result, it is absolutely no problem and not alarming if the processor runs into this temperature limit. The clock speed and supply voltage will be adjusted automatically by the processor itself in order to remain within AMD’s specifications and to prevent overheating.

Due to the higher heat density, higher thermal limits and more aggressive boost clock usage, it is perfectly normal that Ryzen 3000 CPUs are reaching higher temperatures than previous generation Ryzen CPUs with the same TDP rating. Higher CPU temperatures are normal for Ryzen 3000 processors and not a sign of that there is anything wrong with the CPU cooler."



I am not sure using 95°C as the throttle limit is good for the life of the CPU and mobo. 
I wish reviewers tested CPUs as they do PSUs - in a 50°C hotbox and with the stock cooler. Surely there will be some performance penalty due to throttling.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 23, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> I am not sure using 95°C as the throttle limit is good for the life of the CPU and mobo.
> I wish reviewers tested CPUs as they do PSUs - in a 50°C hotbox and with the stock cooler. Surely there will be some performance penalty due to throttling.


Exactly & this is especially important for a country like India where majority of the region experience 40C+ temp for months. I think it is better to get a good aftermarket cooler for those doing some serious gaming/workstation stuff on ryzen 3rd gen processors unless some review can prove that stock coolers are good enough.


----------



## chimera201 (May 23, 2020)

AMD also probably auto overclocked their Ryzen 3000 series aggressively to come close to Intel in IPC performance. There wasn't really any good thermal benchmarks at 3000 seres launch.


----------



## quicky008 (May 24, 2020)

this information regarding the heating issues prevalent in the latest ryzen 3000 series cpus is really interesting.

does this mean its better to avoid these cpus as they are likely to overheat and cause stability issues in the long run?

will using an aftermarket cooler like the hyper 212/410r etc mitigate this issue to some extent?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 24, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> this information regarding the heating issues prevalent in the latest ryzen 3000 series cpus is really interesting.
> 
> does this mean its better to avoid these cpus as they are likely to overheat and cause stability issues in the long run?
> 
> will using an aftermarket cooler like the hyper 212/410r etc mitigate this issue to some extent?


Overheating depends on your usage scenario & local climate. For most people it is just a matter of running these processors at 60C instead of 50C so not much difference(just an example).

Hyper 410R is a 92mm cpu cooler not much better than intel stock cooler & may be even worse than amd stock coolers on ryzen 3rd gen.
*www.amazon.in/gp/customer-reviews/R1VBAY8HZTOLZL/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0784FZT8H


----------



## chimera201 (May 25, 2020)

Core i5 10400F tested
*www.computerbase.de/2020-05/intel-core-i5-10400f-test/3/#abschnitt_temperatur_zeigt_keine_probleme


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 25, 2020)

^^So what does it exactly mean, I understand price performance ratio but what is this new trend of putting everything in ratio %.


----------



## chimera201 (May 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^So what does it exactly mean, I understand price performance ratio but what is this new trend of putting everything in ratio %.



Relative comparison. Absolute temps don't mean anything since it would depend on ambient temps, the cooler used, open bench, etc and you cannot compare absolute values to other reviews. But relative comparison on the same setup makes sense. You can click the link and see actual values.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 25, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> You can click the link and see actual values.


I saw but still I am a bit confused. What does  max power/heat here indicates when expressed in % terms. e.g. Does 100% means max power per unit of heat is same but 194% means max power is almost 2 times per unit of heat?


----------



## chimera201 (May 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I saw but still I am a bit confused. What does  max power/heat here indicates when expressed in % terms. e.g. Does 100% means max power per unit of heat is same but 194% means max power is almost 2 times per unit of heat?



In previous image
48°C is considered as base 100%
So
51°C  is (51*100/48) ~ 106%
93°C is (93*100/48) ~ 194%


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 25, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> In previous image
> 48°C is considered as base 100%
> So
> 51°C  is (51*100/48) ~ 106%
> 93°C is (93*100/48) ~ 194%


 I thought 106% is like (1.06unit of max power(of processor/1 unit of heat dissipated)*100


----------



## ico (May 25, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> this information regarding the heating issues prevalent in the latest ryzen 3000 series cpus is really interesting.
> 
> does this mean its better to avoid these cpus as they are likely to overheat and cause stability issues in the long run?
> 
> will using an aftermarket cooler like the hyper 212/410r etc mitigate this issue to some extent?


They are not over-heating, neither have heating issues.

If you have Wraith Prism (stock cooler with high-end Ryzen), then Hyper 212 variants are only slightly better in terms of cooling, but are much less noisier.

I've owned Ryzen 7 3700X and now I own Ryzen 9 3900X, and have only used Wraith Prism with both.

3700X maxed out at 75 C and 3900X maxed out at 81 C with AVX2 stress testing. My ambient temperature is typically between 27 to 33 C in summer.

May be you can add 10-12 degrees for India, but I don't know whether you can do so for load temperatures (not idle) on current generation chips because coolers supplied these days with AMD are really strong. 10 years ago, looking at the Sandy Bridge stock cooler I had and the Bulldozer architecture, I would have said yes.

I will also do some experimentation in this regard next week. I had ordered a Noctua U12S because I find Wraith Prism noisy.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 25, 2020)

ico said:


> I will also do some experimentation in this regard next week. I had ordered a Noctua U12S because I find Wraith Prism noisy.


Looking forward to your results.


----------



## ico (May 25, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Looking forward to your results.


I had ordered it 2 months ago but haven't installed it because of laziness.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 25, 2020)

ico said:


> I had ordered it 2 months ago but haven't installed it because of laziness.


I got B350 mobo in oct 2018, ryzen 1200 in feb 2019, ddr4 ram in mar 2019 & still not able to assemble because of various real life issues. 

P.S. there is no sigh emoticon & emoji is posting in huge full page size(check lounge)


----------



## chimera201 (May 26, 2020)

*www.techspot.com/review/1635-amd-wraith-coolers-compared/*static.techspot.com/articles-info/1635/bench/Blender.png

15°C  difference between Stealth and Prism. Ryzen 5 3600 comes with Stealth.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 26, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> 15°C difference between Stealth and Prism. Ryzen 5 3600 comes with Stealth.


I think hyper 212 is not much better than Stealth,right?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 26, 2020)

I am using Warith Prism on R5 3600 and while on Prime95 it goes as high as 67 degrees and thats all. Normal temps are 44 degrees.


----------



## chimera201 (May 26, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I think hyper 212 is not much better than Stealth,right?



Better than Wraith Spire
*i.imgur.com/3lBIVTQ.png



bssunilreddy said:


> I am using Warith Prism on R5 3600 and while on Prime95 it goes as high as 67 degrees and thats all. Normal temps are 44 degrees.


You bought Prism separately?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 26, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> Better than Wraith Spire
> *i.imgur.com/3lBIVTQ.png
> 
> 
> You bought Prism separately?


Yes from a member who is using R9 3900X.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 26, 2020)

Ryzen 3000 Refresh deals with Intel 10th Gen before Ryzen 4000 release. Means AMD making sure no competition when Ryzen 4000 gets released.
Super clever stratergy. Wiping out Intel on every level.
Even nvidia opts for AMD processors now that Intel is stranded. Unless a miracle happens nothing can save Intel now from its extinction.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 26, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> Better than Wraith Spire


Found this according to which Deepcool Gammaxx 200T(available for ~1.9k on mdcomputers) is a much better option than stealth, better than spire & just a bit behind prism. Hyper 212 3k+ price seems overpriced as per this.
*www.techspot.com/review/1635-amd-wraith-coolers-compared/


----------



## chimera201 (May 26, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Found this according to which Deepcool Gammaxx 200T(available for ~1.9k on mdcomputers) is a much better option than stealth, better than spire & just a bit behind prism. Hyper 212 3k+ price seems overpriced as per this.
> *www.techspot.com/review/1635-amd-wraith-coolers-compared/



That's just the article that I posted before 
Anyways that post was intended at @ico's  post
The more popular CPU 3600 that costs 15-16k has a bad stock cooler. 
And when you are paying that much for a 3700X you expect a decent stock cooler 
Whereas the Intel stock cooler at 15-17K price point is good enough and you also get iGPU with it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 26, 2020)

Yeah, never noticed.

I guess we should start recommending deepcool gammaxx 200T for 2k for people building rigs with ryzen 3600 etc or at least make them aware of this option should they find their temps regularly crossing 70C.


----------



## ico (May 26, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> That's just the article that I posted before
> Anyways that post was intended at @ico's  post
> The more popular CPU 3600 that costs 15-16k has a bad stock cooler.
> And when you are paying that much for a 3700X you expect a decent stock cooler
> Whereas the Intel stock cooler at 15-17K price point is good enough and you also get iGPU with it.


Yes, just looked at 3600. It has Wraith Stealth and should have had Wraith Spire (at the minimum).

Stealth is what you get with 3200G. For 3600, it’s not enough. I agree.

Edit: What’s happening here in US is 3700X/3900X people have been selling off their Wraith Prism coolers for $10 to $15. Now, I realize where they are going.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 26, 2020)

ico said:


> Edit: What’s happening here in US is 3700X/3900X people have been selling off their Wraith Prism coolers for $10 to $15. Now, I realize where they are going.


What do these people use then?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 26, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> What do these people use then?


Custom LCs and mostly NZXT or Corsair 240 RADS probably because these are what I am seeing mostly in reddit subreddits like pcmasterrace etc I mean showoff sections.


----------



## ico (May 27, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> What do these people use then?


Builders with high-end configs mostly buy third-party coolers.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 27, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> Custom LCs and mostly NZXT or Corsair 240 RADS probably because these are what I am seeing mostly in reddit subreddits like pcmasterrace etc I mean showoff sections.





ico said:


> Builders with high-end configs mostly buy third-party coolers.



I always thought such people are in minority & use stock coolers in some other build of theirs instead of selling them off on sites like ebay.


----------



## chimera201 (May 28, 2020)

*www.techpowerup.com/267774/intel-s...r-some-of-its-higher-10th-gen-core-and-xeon-w
*www.techpowerup.com/267757/psa-the...re-i5-in-circulation-only-one-comes-with-stim
*www.techpowerup.com/267726/intel-issues-pcn-reflecting-lga1200-support-for-bxts15a-boxed-cooler


----------



## chimera201 (May 28, 2020)

*www.techspot.com/review/2032-intel-core-i5-10400/


----------



## omega44-xt (May 28, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> *www.techspot.com/review/2032-intel-core-i5-10400/


Usually Intel had lower prices for i5 compared to R5, lets see how its priced in India. Even for same price, R5 3600 is the better choice though.


----------



## chimera201 (May 28, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Usually Intel had lower prices for i5 compared to R5, lets see how its priced in India. Even for same price, R5 3600 is the better choice though.



There are 2 things against R5 3600:
> Lacks integrated graphics. Highly important for Indians as rate of GPU failure is high.
> Wraith stealth is not enough for R5 3600 whereas the stock Intel cooler for i5 is enough.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 28, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> Wraith stealth is not enough for R5 3600 whereas the stock Intel cooler for i5 is enough.


Wait, I'm gonna need whatever you had before posting this


----------



## chimera201 (May 28, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Wait, I'm gonna need whatever you had before posting this


*tpucdn.com/review/intel-core-i5-10400f/images/cpu-temperature.png



Spoiler



I own R5 3600


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 28, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> *tpucdn.com/review/intel-core-i5-10400f/images/cpu-temperature.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are on NH-U12S. Intel stock heat sinks are like or even worse than wraith stealth.


----------



## chimera201 (May 28, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> These are on NH-U12S. Intel stock heat sinks are like or even worse than wraith stealth.



That's the point. The Intel i5 CPU itself just runs cooler by about 15°C so with a cooler that is only slightly worse than Wraith Stealth it can run cool enough whereas the 3600 can't since it has really aggressive auto overclocking.

*static.techspot.com/articles-info/1900/bench/Temps.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 28, 2020)

^^How did they install intel coolers on ryzen 3600, I don't think intel sells amd compatible mounting kits for their coolers.


----------



## chimera201 (May 28, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^How did they install intel coolers on ryzen 3600, I don't think intel sells amd compatible mounting kits for their coolers.


*www.techspot.com/review/1900-intel-vs-amd-stock-cooler/


> But recently shortly after testing the Wraith Spire, we received a tip to compare Intel and AMD's box coolers using the new Asrock X570 Phantom Gaming-ITX/TB3 motherboard. This particular board uses LGA1156 mounting holes, meaning it has native support for Intel coolers. Asrock did this to save space on the board and we weren’t going to miss the opportunity to stick the crappy Intel box cooler on the Ryzen 5 3600. So we bought a Phantom Gaming-ITX and got to testing.
> 
> Now, this motherboard only supports Intel coolers, so to test the Wraith range on the same Ryzen 5 3600 CPU we used the Asrock Steel Legend. Since we’re using the exact same CPU with the same settings, this should still provide accurate results with the only potential issue being the board layout. The Mini-ITX board is cramped and there’s no open space around the cooler, this will negatively impact CPU cooling performance. Therefore to replicate this on the Steel Legend which is a more open motherboard, we encompassed the Wraith coolers with a strip of cardboard, modified to replicate the air-flow obstacles of the ITX board.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 29, 2020)

^^Quite ingenious. Still one major thing against intel 10th gen though, going by the past trend I doubt availability of any good mobo priced ~7-8k compared to B450 options like asrock,asus & gigabyte.


----------



## ico (May 29, 2020)

AMD should improve upon Wraith Stealth in the next gen.

i5-10400 is a good part. But be warned about the locked memory frequency of 2666 MHz on non-Z series boards.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 29, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> There are 2 things against R5 3600:
> > Lacks integrated graphics. Highly important for Indians as rate of GPU failure is high.
> > Wraith stealth is not enough for R5 3600 whereas the stock Intel cooler for i5 is enough.


An i5 10400 will not compete with R5 3600 as it will be priced higher. 10400F will likely be priced the same as R5 3600, both lack iGPU.

Wraith + R5 3600 might run a bit hotter than i5 10400F + its cooler, but R5 3600 performs better in CPU intensive tasks. Also, I won't consider 65C as bad for 21C room. Gaming doesn't load the CPU as much as those stress tests, so it will be cooler and the difference will be smaller.

Considering RAM freq is locked at 2666MHz for non Z490 mobos, it deals a serious blow to i5 10400F. So I won't be recommending it over R5 3600. AS mentioned earlier, new B series mobos will be expensive initially. By the time prices fall down, we might have Ryzen 4000.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 29, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Also, I won't consider 65C as bad for 21C room.


But majority of rooms in NCR in summer season will have temps around 30-31.


----------



## chimera201 (May 29, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Also, I won't consider 65C as bad for 21C room.



That is with a Noctua cooler...
And 3600 easily reaches 95C on atleast one core even when gaming with the stock cooler when the ambient is above 35C. You just need to play an optimized game at above 60fps like FH4.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 29, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> That is with a Noctua cooler...
> And 3600 easily reaches 95C on atleast one core even when gaming with the stock cooler when the ambient is above 35C. You just need to play an optimized game at above 60fps like FH4.


Then why do people say that the cooler is ok & better than what Intel provides? People don't say that the cooler is good & even say that a cheap CM Hyper 212 does a better job, but say that it's good enough. Even in Reddit, a lot of people build PC with that box cooler.


----------



## chimera201 (May 29, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Then why do people say that the cooler is ok & better than what Intel provides? People don't say that the cooler is good & even say that a cheap CM Hyper 212 does a better job, but say that it's good enough. Even in Reddit, a lot of people build PC with that box cooler.



Because most of them are talking about Wraith Prism which is a good cooler not Wraith Stealth. Enthusiasts on forums always talk about the high end stuff and AMD is better in that segment. But most Indians don't buy that expensive stuff.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 30, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> Because most of them are talking about Wraith Prism which is a good cooler not Wraith Stealth. Enthusiasts on forums always talk about the high end stuff and AMD is better in that segment. But most Indians don't buy that expensive stuff.


Many do own R5 3600, it is just a great value for money CPU now. I'm talking about such people as the inclusion of box cooler is considered a big advantage for AMD against Intel K/KF CPUs even if they are priced the same. I have seen many pair it with even something like RTX 2070S for 1440p gaming, surely does the job well.


----------



## ico (May 31, 2020)

*www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-ryzen-4000-renoir-desktop-benchmarks
Ryzen 7 4700G with 8 cores + SMT + iGPU.

That 90% "uplift" is CPU performance uplift over 4 cores. (saved you a click)


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 1, 2020)

*www.techpowerup.com/review/intel-core-i3-10100/21.html
*tpucdn.com/review/intel-core-i3-10100/images/relative-performance-cpu.png*tpucdn.com/review/intel-core-i3-10100/images/relative-performance-games-38410-2160.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 1, 2020)

Seems good processor but unless there are good 6-7k priced mid series mobo(like some cheap decent quality B360 mobos used to be available earlier) with 6 sata ports I still think sticking to ryzen is better.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 1, 2020)

4K gamers are very few. No one in their sane mind would pair an i3 with RTX 2080Ti for 4K gaming. Those with high-end PCs prefer 1440p 144Hz for a reason, which is, balance between resolution & high refresh rate at a good price.

For 1080p, that i3 performs similar to R3 3300X but Ryzen is cheaper considering US price. Also thing about mobos said earlier is true as well, so 3300X is the better choice.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 1, 2020)

*www.techspot.com/review/2033-intel-core-i3-10100/


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 4, 2020)

*www.techpowerup.com/review/intel-core-i5-10500/


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 5, 2020)

Wow TechPowerUp is getting all the CPUs to review

*www.techpowerup.com/review/intel-core-i3-10300/


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2020)

I like TPU's review format, but I think these CPUs could have been reviewed in one article.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 9, 2020)

*www.techpowerup.com/268260/hwinfos...ow-motherboard-makers-are-cheating-ryzen-cpus
*www.hwinfo.com/forum/threads/expla...er-reporting-deviation-metric-in-hwinfo.6456/


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Jun 10, 2020)

*www.pcgamer.com/eternal-darkness-flaw-in-windows-10-sounds-scary-as-hell-best-to-patch-it-now/Can anyone clarify about this please ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 10, 2020)

mayurthemad01 said:


> *www.pcgamer.com/eternal-darkness-flaw-in-windows-10-sounds-scary-as-hell-best-to-patch-it-now/Can anyone clarify about this please ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


SMB protocol is basically used for network file sharing especially with other systems running different versions of windows.

*www.laptopmag.com/news/dun-dun-dun-eternal-darkness-flaw-threatens-windows-10-pcs-what-to-do


> That said, Microsoft wrote in a security advisory that the vulnerability exists in a new feature that was added to Windows 10 version 1903 (released on May 27), and, therefore, older versions of Windows aren't in danger.


  It means those running LTSC 2019(based on win 10 v1809) are safe.

You can install just the patch for this flaw from here:
*portal.msrc.microsoft.com/en-US/security-guidance/advisory/CVE-2020-0796


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 10, 2020)

downloaded the standalone patch but it says its not applicable to my windows(v 1909).

I haven't updated my win installation since april of this year.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 10, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> downloaded the standalone patch but it says its not applicable to my windows(v 1909).
> 
> I haven't updated my win installation since april of this year.


If you are indeed downloading the correct version of patch for your win 10 version then probably it is already installed in some auto update you missed or some win 10 update in Apr.


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2020)

Looks like sensationalist and misleading stuff by Tom's:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270245205090934784


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 13, 2020)

*www.techspot.com/review/2057-ryzen-1700-vs-ryzen-3300x/


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 14, 2020)

Core i9-10900 coolest CPU

*tpucdn.com/review/intel-core-i9-10900/images/cpu-temperature.png

*www.techpowerup.com/review/intel-core-i9-10900/19.html


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> Core i9-10900 coolest CPU
> 
> *tpucdn.com/review/intel-core-i9-10900/images/cpu-temperature.png
> 
> *www.techpowerup.com/review/intel-core-i9-10900/19.html


40 °C is absurdly cool for a 14mn 10C/20T CPU 
Any TL;DR for how they did it?


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 14, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 40 °C is absurdly cool for a 14mn 10C/20T CPU
> Any TL;DR for how they did it?



The processor is just trying to limit itself to the 65W TDP limit. Even then the stock performance is pretty good.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 14, 2020)

Hot in terms of price though.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 14, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> Core i9-10900 coolest CPU
> 
> *tpucdn.com/review/intel-core-i9-10900/images/cpu-temperature.png
> 
> *www.techpowerup.com/review/intel-core-i9-10900/19.html


That looks nice. How much ever you bash Intel, their 14nm is surely refined. Say even a refined 10nm will help them compete with Ryzen rather than getting beaten down like they are now.

Surely something like even Ryzen 5 3600 doesn't run at 65W if it has thermal headroom. But sadly Intel's CPUs on anything other than Z series mobo won't go over rated TDP it seems & even no support for XMP. Because of such stuff, people recommend AMD. Intel is still surviving on its brand value. Ideally, a 50-50 market share between Intel & AMD will be a win for consumers.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 9, 2020)

*www.tomshardware.com/news/massive-20gb-intel-data-breach-floods-the-internet-mentions-backdoors


> Till Kottmann, a Swiss IT consultant, posted on Twitter a link to a file sharing service today that contains what an anonymous source claims is a portion of Intel's crown jewels: A 20GB folder of confidential Intel intellectual property. The leaker dubbed the release the "Intel exconfidential Lake Platform Release ."
> 
> Update: Intel has responded to Tom's Hardware with an official statement:
> 
> "We are investigating this situation. The information appears to come from the Intel Resource and Design Center, which hosts information for use by our customers, partners and other external parties who have registered for access. We believe an individual with access downloaded and shared this data."


----------



## ico (Nov 12, 2020)

Let's see how Apple M1 performs.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 7, 2020)

*www.tomshardware.com/news/chinas-28nm-capable-chip-fabbing-tool-on-track-amid-trade-war


----------



## ico (Dec 8, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> *www.tomshardware.com/news/chinas-28nm-capable-chip-fabbing-tool-on-track-amid-trade-war


Meanwhile, India wastes its time in #boycott Tanishq and Zomato.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 9, 2020)

ico said:


> Meanwhile, India wastes its time in #boycott Tanishq and Zomato.


Now the trend is #boycott Love Jihad.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 9, 2020)

ico said:


> Meanwhile, India wastes its time in #boycott Tanishq and Zomato.


By any chance here do you mean Indian culture is to blame?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 9, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> By any chance here do you mean Indian culture is to blame?


Culture is not a living entity, it is always Indians to blame not Indian culture.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 9, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Culture is not a living entity, it is always Indians to blame not Indian culture.


I was just joking with @ico . Don't you remember this dialog? It was quite famous back then on this forum.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 9, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> I was just joking with @ico . Don't you remember this dialog? It was quite famous back then on this forum.


Yeah now I remember.


----------



## rockfella (Dec 11, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> Good point. My office IT guys still consider the whole PC as CPU. Some employees took the office PC home and the authorization document had CPU written in it


LOL.


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> By any chance here do you mean Indian culture is to blame?


Yes. Specifically India's "boycott"/"sampoorna bahishkaar" culture.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 5, 2021)

5600 non X when ? gibe pliase


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 6, 2021)

chimera201 said:


>


After their announcement I expected the i5 11400 & 11400F to be great value considering 10400 is a great value. Seems that is true, esp because of the high R5 3600 price & lack of R5 5600/5500.

Some sellers are listing i5 11400 for 17k, which will be good enough.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 17, 2021)

how about the 9400f?Is it still a good value,esp for 9-10k?


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 17, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> how about the 9400f?Is it still a good value,esp for 9-10k?


9K sounds good for this. The direct competitor R5 3500 is costlier. But all comes down to overall cost, how much is mobo? Or you already have a mobo.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 17, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> how about the 9400f?Is it still a good value,esp for 9-10k?


Yes, 9k is great. As mentioned earlier, what about mobo?

Remember that i5 10400F is 13.5k.


----------



## mitraark (Apr 30, 2021)

Any news on i5 11400f availability in India? Expected price?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 30, 2021)

mitraark said:


> Any news on i5 11400f availability in India? Expected price?


I think few seller have i5 11400 for 17k & 11500 for 19.5k, still not easily available as 10th gen. Try small sellers. The i5 10400F is 13k with some sellers, not bad IMO. Don't forget that B560 mobos are rare as well for 11th gen.


----------



## khalil1210 (Apr 30, 2021)

the it depot has 11400F available Buy Online Intel Core I5-11400F 2.60 GHz Processor lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com


----------



## omega44-xt (May 1, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> the it depot has 11400F available Buy Online Intel Core I5-11400F 2.60 GHz Processor lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com


Better get iGPU i5 11400 for a similar price. The iGPU will be handy, esp now.


----------



## quicky008 (May 1, 2021)

isn't the successor to rocket lake,named "Cascade lake" or something slated for release at the end of this year? Will it be based on LGA 1200 and still support DDR4 ram?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 1, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> isn't the successor to rocket lake,named "Cascade lake" or something slated for release at the end of this year? Will it be based on LGA 1200 and still support DDR4 ram?


Intel 12th gen (for ease of saying) won't use the current socket.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 1, 2021)

I think Intel 12th gen will exclusively be for laptops, it doesnt make any sense to put efficiency cores on a desktop machine when there is no battery limitation. I could be wrong.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 1, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> I think Intel 12th gen will exclusively be for laptops, it doesnt make any sense to put efficiency cores on a desktop machine when there is no battery limitation. I could be wrong.


You are wrong, in a way. If Intel faces another 10nm delay, then it can happen that some low powered laptop CPUs will again be 10nm, like is the case since 10th gen. We will get another 14nm++++++ high performance 12th gen CPUs for desktop & gaming laptops. But we will surely get a new gen of CPUs.


----------



## aby geek (May 9, 2021)

*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...11700k-11th-generation-rocket-lake-processor/
They are here. 11600k was 25k but now out of stock and 11700 is 32k. 10600k is 20k does it igp?

How do the 11thgen compare to ryzen line up?

3900x is 41775 and 5800x is 38900.


----------



## mitraark (May 9, 2021)

wHATS THE PROSPECT OF IMPORTING A cpu ? sEEING PEOPLE IN REDDIT BUY PROCESSORS AT ALMOST 2/3 PRICE IN THE us MAKES ME HESITANT TO BUY LOCALLY. tHE I5 11400F WAS APPARENTLY BOUGHT FOR $160 BY MANY.


----------



## TheSloth (May 9, 2021)

mitraark said:


> wHATS THE PROSPECT OF IMPORTING A cpu ? sEEING PEOPLE IN REDDIT BUY PROCESSORS AT ALMOST 2/3 PRICE IN THE us MAKES ME HESITANT TO BUY LOCALLY. tHE I5 11400F WAS APPARENTLY BOUGHT FOR $160 BY MANY.


from where are they buying? Are they getting warranty?


----------



## aby geek (May 9, 2021)

There are cases where its possible to get warranty but not always. Check this out.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 9, 2021)

aby geek said:


> *www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...11700k-11th-generation-rocket-lake-processor/
> They are here. 11600k was 25k but now out of stock and 11700 is 32k. 10600k is 20k does it igp?
> 
> How do the 11thgen compare to ryzen line up?
> ...


The i5 10600K has iGPU but i5 10600KF doesn't.

11th gen is good against Ryzen, esp i5 11400 because of lack of R5 5600 or 5500. The i5 11400 outperforms R5 3600 in gaming, so a great buy. Also now B560 isn't limited to 2666MHz RAM like 10th gen, so that helps a bit as well.

5800X > 3900X in gaming but 3900X > 5800X for multicore productivity.


----------



## aby geek (May 9, 2021)

This boy right here gonna eat up some benchmarks, especially if it replaces 4750g in under 30k segment.
The RYZEN 7 5700G Is A BEAST! No Graphics Card Ne…: 



Where would the 4650g 4750g and 5700g come up in those benchmarks?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 10, 2021)

aby geek said:


> This boy right here gonna eat up some benchmarks, especially if it replaces 4750g in under 30k segment.
> The RYZEN 7 5700G Is A BEAST! No Graphics Card Ne…:
> 
> 
> ...


Considering 5800X is 38k+, I think this will be 30k+, if it even launches here. Who knows what will happen.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 10, 2021)

If that launches at 30k, no one will buy 5600X for 26k. The iGPU alone will be worth atleast around ~3000


----------



## omega44-xt (May 10, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> If that launches at 30k, no one will buy 5600X for 26k. The iGPU alone will be worth atleast around ~3000


Yes. Even i7 10700K has fallen down to 30k, if only B460 mobos had XMP support, I could have recommended 10700K. I need to see some B560 VRM tests to see if it can take the load of a 150W+ CPU (when CPU's power limit is removed).


----------



## aby geek (May 10, 2021)

5600x is 28k online and considering the cost of gpu as well lets make the cost of cpu 44-50k. And that 15-20k gpu can only be 1050ti right now. In that case 4750g which is almost 30k will be picked up by people even if its a few points behind 5600x. This is the very reason 10600k is out  of stock coz it was going for 25k and has igp.
Now 5700g will be definitely in its own league way ahead of 4750g, maybe somewhere just below 5700x if it comes to market. Will be interesting to see what performance jump the 5750g will see over the 4750g.

How do you put a cost on the igp?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 10, 2021)

aby geek said:


> 5600x is 28k online and considering the cost of gpu as well lets make the cost of cpu 44-50k. And that 15-20k gpu can only be 1050ti right now. In that case 4750g which is almost 30k will be picked up by people even if its a few points behind 5600x. This is the very reason 10600k is out  of stock coz it was going for 25k and has igp.
> Now 5700g will be definitely in its own league way ahead of 4750g, maybe somewhere just below 5700x if it comes to market. Will be interesting to see what performance jump the 5750g will see over the 4750g.
> 
> How do you put a cost on the igp?


The iGPU was something nice to have, till last year. But now its important. Not sure how you put cost to it, but I put more priority to it nowadays while recommending others.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 10, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> The iGPU was something nice to have, till last year. But now its important. Not sure how you put cost to it, but I put more priority to it nowadays while recommending others.


It's because you can atleast have the system running while we wait for gpu stocks


----------



## omega44-xt (May 10, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> It's because you can atleast have the system running while we wait for gpu stocks


Obviously, that's the main reason.


----------



## aby geek (May 14, 2021)

*www.theitwares.com/processors/amd-...Uyngx54FRichERAbfi9-GC6jjHsnylwRoCJXcQAvD_BwE
Cheapest 3900x I found till now.

And 11600k is back in stock.
*mdcomputers.in/intel-core-i5-11600...KksCifB-XcBi4Gt5suvNUioBOOW4k5axoC55cQAvD_BwE


----------



## mayurthemad01 (May 15, 2021)

Intel Core i5-11500 Review - CPUAgent, found this review on core i5-11500.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (May 15, 2021)

aby geek said:


> *www.theitwares.com/processors/amd-...Uyngx54FRichERAbfi9-GC6jjHsnylwRoCJXcQAvD_BwE
> Cheapest 3900x I found till now.
> 
> And 11600k is back in stock.
> *mdcomputers.in/intel-core-i5-11600...KksCifB-XcBi4Gt5suvNUioBOOW4k5axoC55cQAvD_BwE


The i5 11600K doesn't seem as good of a deal as 11400 or even 11500. For 6 core CPU, R5 5600X is still better & much more efficient.


----------



## aby geek (May 19, 2021)

*www.anandtech.com/show/16680/tiger-lake-h-performance-reviewDo you guys see any promise for the mid range in this?


----------



## omega44-xt (May 19, 2021)

aby geek said:


> *www.anandtech.com/show/16680/tiger-lake-h-performance-reviewDo you guys see any promise for the mid range in this?


Yes. Intel's CPU is much more competitive now compared to 10th gen & competition is always better. Lower tier i5 & i7 are the main CPUs that will be mainstream.


----------



## aby geek (May 23, 2021)

How would you rate this performance?
Are you guys excited for these chips since AMD promised them for the consumer market.

And what alternative do we have for the parts used in this build that don't come to India.


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2021)

*www.techpowerup.com/282532/amd-socket-am5-an-lga-of-1-718-pins-with-ddr5-and-pcie-gen-4


----------



## Zangetsu (May 26, 2021)

Anybody in TDF using the 64Core ThreadRipper Pro ?

The 6 Core i7 of mine feels tiny in front of this behemoth CPU


----------



## aby geek (May 26, 2021)

^^you mean the 3995wx? But wasn't it only available through lenovo workstation p620? I don't think anyone would have bought that expensive a system. But I would also like to know if someone has built a rig using TR 3990x.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 26, 2021)

Yes, any Thread Ripper which has 64 Cores. What a performance could be on such CPU.


----------



## aby geek (May 26, 2021)

Check this out


----------



## Zangetsu (May 29, 2021)

Ryzen 7 5700G is awesome. One can save costs on GPU


----------



## aby geek (May 29, 2021)

^^ yupp! Already posted this on may 9. You are a page too late.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 1, 2021)

Lisa su has officially announced the apus today.
5600g 259usd  5700g 359usd arriving august 5.
Maybe we'll get it by September then.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 11, 2021)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/IndianGaming/comments/ogn0mn

Hope other processors also become available soon. I have been waiting to upgrade for a long time.. (My bio says i have a i7 6700k but it conked, im on a i3 7100, its bottlenecking my GTX 1070 while playing Valorant. Im looking forward to the i5 11400f but Zen 3 is also on the shortlist for its high IPC)


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 12, 2021)

mitraark said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/IndianGaming/comments/ogn0mn
> 
> Hope other processors also become available soon. I have been waiting to upgrade for a long time.. (My bio says i have a i7 6700k but it conked, im on a i3 7100, its bottlenecking my GTX 1070 while playing Valorant. Im looking forward to the i5 11400f but Zen 3 is also on the shortlist for its high IPC)


The i5 11400F is a better value for money CPU over R5 5600X as it's usually 18-20k vs 5600X's 26-28k. But 5600X will run ok with stock cooler & give close to full performance but i5 11400F will run fine at 65W & if you unlock its power limits for full performance, you will need a better cooler as it draws ~120W at full CPU load.

Also that seller for 5900X seems new, never heard of it. IMO CPU prices weren't too bad, like GPU.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 12, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> The i5 11400F is a better value for money CPU over R5 5600X as it's usually 18-20k vs 5600X's 26-28k. But 5600X will run ok with stock cooler & give close to full performance but i5 11400F will run fine at 65W & if you unlock its power limits for full performance, you will need a better cooler as it draws ~120W at full CPU load.
> 
> Also that seller for 5900X seems new, never heard of it. IMO CPU prices weren't too bad, like GPU.


I wont use the stock cooler, i have always felt an after market air cooler is an essential part of a build, in terms of performance as well as aesthetics. Have my eye on the GTE V2 but i may splurge on a ARCTIC Freezer 34 Esports Duo if i feel like it  Just waiting for the CPU prices to cool down a bit.


----------



## khalil1210 (Jan 5, 2022)

AMD releases new cpu line up 

*www.anandtech.com/show/17166/amd-a...s-for-laptops-zen3-on-6nm-with-rdna2-graphics


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 11, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


>


Nice, was expected. AMD stop trying to compete under $300. R5 5600G wasn't a good attempt as well. So i5 11400F & the old i3 10105F or even i5 10400F got a new life with XMP support with B560. If AMD doesn't compete, Intel will stop trying as well in future. Bad for consumers.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 11, 2022)

I wonder why 5300g hasnt appeared in india?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 11, 2022)

aby geek said:


> I wonder why 5300g hasnt appeared in india?


Considering AMD's prices, wouldn't have mattered. The i5 10400F & 11400F would have been better for those building gaming rigs.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 23, 2022)

Intel warns users to NOT overclock their non-K Alder Lake CPUs, cites "Damaging"

But according to


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 25, 2022)

Intel warns users against Overclocking Non-K Alder Lake processors


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Feb 13, 2022)

Is i3-12100 (Non-F) available anywhere in India yet?


----------



## topgear (Feb 15, 2022)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> Is i3-12100 (Non-F) available anywhere in India yet?



As of now no.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 26, 2022)




----------

